# Small dog trailer to pull behind 4 wheeler?



## Brian walker (Nov 17, 2008)

Anyone have any pics of any small trailers yall use to haul dogs in and out the woods behind the 4 wheeler? looking to build one and just wondering if anyone had any pictures i could see to get ideas? thanks


----------



## Corey (Nov 18, 2008)

It was in my head but could not tell you so 
I did this  ( I know im a nerd)


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Nov 19, 2008)

Beagles or hound/curdogs   shouldnt matter I guess. I have one on a 5x10 with room on back to put the 4 wheeler to pull them both home...no pictures though sorry


----------



## creeksidelc (Dec 9, 2008)

Here is one I have for sale.  You can pull it behind the truck but it is plenty small enough to pull behind a 4 wheeler too.  $600


----------



## thomas williams (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats the black pipe in the last pic for?


----------



## briguyz71 (Dec 10, 2008)

I believe its a water tank.


----------



## Buck Rabbit (Dec 11, 2008)

Here is the one i built, works great


----------



## creeksidelc (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes, its a water tank attached to a spicket on the side


----------

